# HCG test after FET



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear All,  

What's the earliest I can do a blood hcg test after a FET?


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

I had an hcg test done at my doctors 8dp5dt and it was a strong positive 

Good luck x


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Batleybump,

Thanks for your reply an congratulations on your ++++ result.

I'm new here and don't understand most of the codes. What does 8dp5dt mean? 



PalmTree


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

PalmTree said:


> Hi Batleybump,
> 
> I'm new here and don't understand most of the codes. What does 8dp5dt mean?


8(d)ays (p)ast 5 (d)ay (transfer)


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all

2ww is the pits! Day 3 was bad for me too-cramps etc. Tomorrow will be 1 whole week since ET and I have no bad pains, symptoms or anything! Only things are I've gone off tea, my tomatoes taste like chemical disinfectant and I get trapped wind (think its the pessaries)
Rachel Thinking of you- hate the pessaries!
Does anyone else have weird symptoms?

Mimi


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I am now half way through of my 2ww and am not feeling anything apart of a bloating stomach due the progesterone.... I just hope this no symptoms mean a good thing! 

These are definitely the longest 2ww ever.

Big hug to everyone,

PalmTree


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been testing pretty much every day, and can see the line getting darker after the hCG jabs (I have 5000mIui every 3 days), and then lighter again as they wear off.  Tested positive today, at 7dp6dt, and it was a really strong line, but I just had the jab yesterday, so it could be a false reading.  oh well


----------



## Mrs. Mish (Jul 30, 2011)

I am 9dp4dt. I have zero syptoms. I have POAS for the last 2 days but no line yet. I have my HCG test on Tuesday but I am hoping for positive wee test soon but without any symptoms it is a bloody stressful 2WW. Sigh. My fingers are crossed for everybody


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

My 2WW was over yesterday, 14/09, after my 1st FET. But due my bad experience with a false negative urine test last time I've decided to do only the Hcg blood test this time. However, blood sample was collected only 2days prior my OTD and the result takes 3 working days...which means I have to wait until Tuesday!   

I know this sounds crazy but I rather wait and get a 100% result then go through the ups & downs like last time when I got a false negative urine test, then a positive blood test but all ended up in miscarriage.

I had a natural FET this time, no drugs, except I'm on 300mg of progesterone per day. I don't have any symptoms, but as I don't have any bleeding, too I'm keeping praying and thinking positive.  

I haven't been sleeping properly since Thursday but I know it will be worth!  

Good luck! 

PalmTree


----------

